# St. Pat's Day Carp



## ^Skiff^ (Oct 6, 2011)

Spring and the recent rains in Central Texas has turned the carp bite on. Took my daughter fishing on St. Patricks Day and she had almost as much fun as me taking video and pics of her old man slaying carp. She enjoyed it so much that she decided to give fly fishing a try for the first time and she even hooked and landed her first critter on the fly.
































































Here's the video:


----------



## HillCountryBasser (Aug 26, 2008)

WOW....I bet that was a heck of a fight!!! Great job....where were you?


----------



## ^Skiff^ (Oct 6, 2011)

Thanks, they do pull, this was at Lake Travis, where I'm standing is normally around 30 ft deep.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Great job...what's the fly? Kinda looks like the egg sucking leach we use in Alaska.


----------



## ^Skiff^ (Oct 6, 2011)

Thanks Meadow, it's a Barry's Carp Fly, I've had good luck with them year round.

http://www.madriveroutfitters.com/p-6729-barrys-carp-fly.aspx


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

Nice! Did Lake Travis rise much with this last rain?


----------



## ^Skiff^ (Oct 6, 2011)

flyfishingmike said:


> Nice! Did Lake Travis rise much with this last rain?


Up about 6 feet from ths last round, it maybe awhile before we see it that low again. Amazing spawning action happening on Travis at the moment.


----------



## TroutAle87 (Dec 8, 2011)

i want to catch a carp so bad! alot of people give them a bad rap. but it's a game fish in Europe and they are really pretty i think. get gettt hugeeeeee! alot bigger then a bass


----------

